

The true meaning of Twitter - designtofly
http://money.cnn.com/2008/08/06/technology/true_meaning_of_twitter_lashinsky.fortune/index.htm

======
sysop073
Twitter drives me crazy, I still don't understand the obsession. I finally
tried it after enough people badgered me; it was exactly what I expected:
online away messages. I'm baffled how 300 million people seem to love it

~~~
raghus
Not 300 million - that's Y/G territory.

 _Twitter had almost three million monthly users as of June,_

~~~
sysop073
Er, yeah, I don't know how I managed to type 300 million without realizing
that was rather high. I think I was too focused on my twitter hate

------
bullseye
The "hottest Web startup since February"... what?

------
ojbyrne
I'd just like to mention Blaine Cook, because the press won't. I rather
dislike the business press who shape the story to fit their preconceived
ideas.

"Yet here I am again, in July 2008, listening to yet another boyish
entrepreneur discuss a quirky, compelling - and nearly revenue-less - startup.
I ask Dorsey, a 31-year-old NYU dropout whose slender build and mop of hair
evoke the pre-psychedelic Beatles."

These "boyish entrepreneurs" definitely seem to be aging, and the metaphors
becoming more strained.

------
charlesju
It's awesome that Twitter is getting so much press, but I think I would have
appreciated an update on the recent technical problems and perhaps a reference
to Friend Feed.

------
edw519
_Only in the tech business are companies born with neither a clear reason for
being nor a clue as to how they'll produce profits._

Only in tech media are articles written that tease with a question and provide
no answer whatsoever nor a clue as to how they'll produce anything resembling
journalism.

(After reading this article, is anyone any closer to knowing "the true meaning
of Twitter"?)

